

Anxious? Depressed? Try Greek philosophy - saurabh
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/wellbeing/10146546/Anxious-Depressed-Try-Greek-philosophy.html

======
pkhamre
Damn, I first read "Geek philosophy".

